# 2016 CALENDAR CONTEST RULES!!!



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2015)

It is time for our seventh Annual Tortoise Forum Calendar Photo Contest and the 2016 Edition of our much sought after Tortoise Forum Calendar! For those who are not familiar with this annual tradition, toward the end of the year we hold a contest where all members are encouraged to submit their best tortoise photo. Then we all vote for our favorites, which are then published in a Tortoise Forum Calendar.

A $100 gift card will be awarded to the #1 vote-getter courtesy of TortoiseSupply.com! Thank you @TylerStewart and Tortoise Supply!




You must have been a member from BEFORE Aug 1, 2015 to enter this contest.

Please, only ONE entry per household.

Entries should be submitted from now until Wednesday, Sept 30 @ 11:59PM PST after which the voting will begin. Photos will be displayed on October 1, 2015 until the 5th of October for you to be sure your entry is showing. Participants use this time to ensure their photo is a valid entry in the contest. *Voting will run for one week, from Tuesday, October 6 through Tuesday October 13th.*

The 12 photos with the most votes will be printed in the 2016 Tortoise Forum Calendar along with a collage of ALL of this year's entries. If there is a tie for the 12th position, we will hold a tie-breaker contest. The picture with the most votes will be on the cover of the calendar.

- Your photo must be of a living turtle or tortoise, any species will do.

- You must be the sole owner of the photo you submit. Do not submit a photo that belongs to someone else.

- Only one submission per member. *Choose your photo carefully - you may not change it once it's submitted.*

- Photo placement in the calendar will be random.

-*The photo original must be at least 5 megapixels,* so that it can be printed at an 8.5"x11" size. Your photo will be thrown out if it does not meet this requirement. DO NOT re-size your picture. (To find megapixels, multiply the length of your image, in pixels, by the height. ex. an 2592 x 1936 pixel image is roughly 5 megapixels. This is the minimum size your image should be when taken; resizing your image to meet these dimensions may result in your image being of unacceptable quality.) This is important because small digital photos cannot be blown up and still look nice.

- No photoshopping is allowed.

- No photo that has been used in other contests may be entered.

- All photos must be submitted by Wednesday, Sept 30, 2015 @ 11:59PM PST.

We will not be publishing the submitted photos until the submission date has passed. Then you will have five days, Oct. 1 - 5) to make sure your photo is showing on a special pre-voting thread we will make. Voting will begin on October 6, 2015.


To enter, email your 5 megapixel (or larger) photo to:

[email protected]

Please use the following format when submitting your photo:

Subject: 2016 Calendar Contest
Tortoise Name: [Your Tort's Name Here]
Tortoise Species: [Your Tort's Species Here]
Taken by: [Your Name Here - be sure you use your TFO ID and then your real name, if you wish]
[Your Photo Here]

*Be sure the entry is the correct 5 megapixel or larger size.*

Thanks for your participation and enthusiasm in continuing this great tradition! May the best photos win!


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh boy! I've got a couple


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 9, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> Oh boy! I've got a couple




did you hear about the guy that stole a calendar ????


...he got 12 months!!


----------



## cyan (Sep 9, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Entries should be submitted from now until Wednesday, Sept 30 @ 11:59PM PST after which the voting will begin. Photos will be displayed on October 1, 2015until the 5th of October for you to be sure your entry is showing. Participants use this time to ensure their photo is a valid entry in the contest. *Voting will run for one week, from Monday, October 5 through Monday October 12.
> 
> We will not be publishing the submitted photos until the submission date has passed. Then you will have nine days, Oct. 1 - 9) to make sure your photo is showing on a special pre-voting thread we will make. Voting will begin on October 10, 2015.
> *


*


@yvonne Which dates are correct??*


----------



## dmmj (Sep 9, 2015)

cyan said:


> *
> 
> @yvonne Which dates are correct??*


which date are you referring to?


----------



## cyan (Sep 9, 2015)

dmmj said:


> which date are you referring to?



The two paragraphs I quoted have different sets of dates listed. One says voting is Oct 5th to 12th. The other says voting begins on Oct 10th.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2015)

cyan said:


> *
> 
> @yvonne Which dates are correct??*



I think I've corrected it now. Let me know is you see any other discrepancies.


----------



## Dessy (Sep 9, 2015)

Darned i joined august 11th


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 9, 2015)

Submitted mine! Boy it was a tough choice! I will show you the one I didn't submit


----------



## Odin's Gma (Sep 9, 2015)

Is there such a thing as too big? Say, 15+ megapixels?

Also, for people (like me) who know nothing of pixels, I found this pixel calculator. 
http://web.forret.com/tools/megapixel.asp?width=0&height=0


----------



## MPRC (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks like it's time for some glamour shots. I hope Vern and Ruby are up for it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 10, 2015)

Does a smart phone take a suitable enough photo for a calendar photo?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 10, 2015)

most smart phones nowadays have a high pixel count for their pictures check the specs to be sure


----------



## Zamric (Sep 10, 2015)

....and so it begins.... again!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 10, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Is there such a thing as too big? Say, 15+ megapixels?
> 
> Also, for people (like me) who know nothing of pixels, I found this pixel calculator.
> http://web.forret.com/tools/megapixel.asp?width=0&height=0


If it's 15 megapixels...it'll shrink down to 8x10 just fine!


----------



## Odin's Gma (Sep 10, 2015)

DeanS said:


> If it's 15 megapixels...it'll shrink down to 8x10 just fine!


Now to narrow down the 1000's of adorable pictures to just one.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 10, 2015)

Winner on the cover????? I'm not surprised. Too bad he's dead now.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 11, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> Winner on the cover????? I'm not surprised. Too bad he's dead now.


He died the favorite tortoise of just about everyone here.
Not too shabby, Bob!
He wont be forgotten.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 11, 2015)

I did a few test photos yesterday with my phone.
This wont be easy for folks without photography skills.............


----------



## jeffjeff (Sep 11, 2015)

does the email address need .org on the end?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 11, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> Submitted mine! Boy it was a tough choice! I will show you the one I didn't submit
> View attachment 147796
> View attachment 147797
> View attachment 147798


I LOVE THE MIDDLE PIC!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 11, 2015)

jeffjeff said:


> does the email address need .org on the end?



thank you.


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 11, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> I LOVE THE MIDDLE PIC!!!


That picture is a very popular picture among my friends


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 11, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> That picture is a very popular picture among my friends


That is a great picture!!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 11, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> That is a great picture!!!


Thanks 
They both do that peek a boo thing to me all the time


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 13, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> He died the favorite tortoise of just about everyone here.
> Not too shabby, Bob!
> He wont be forgotten.



Thanks that's a nice thing to say.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 14, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks
> They both do that peek a boo thing to me all the time


So adorable


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 14, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> So adorable


Thanks  they are my loves


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 16, 2015)

I've been doing photo sessions with Rowan throughout the year. I was very excited to see that the contest was open and submitted seconds ago. My avatar is my submission from last year.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 16, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> He died the favorite tortoise of just about everyone here.
> Not too shabby, Bob!
> He wont be forgotten.


I second that. Bob was very handsome and photogenic. And, it sounds like he had a beautiful personality as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 22, 2015)

Aunt Caffy said:


> I've been doing photo sessions with Rowan throughout the year. I was very excited to see that the contest was open and submitted seconds ago. My avatar is my submission from last year.


Maybe I should practice taking photos and try next year. mine all suck.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 22, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe I should practice taking photos and try next year. mine all suck.


I'd say 80-90% of my photos are not even close to calendar ready. I take so many that I get lucky with one or two good ones every so often.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 22, 2015)

you naysayers post a picture let the people decide we are our own worst critics


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 22, 2015)

dmmj said:


> you naysayers post a picture let the people decide we are our own worst critics


I've already submitted mine. I think it's pretty cute, but then again I'm very biased. Also, I don't think any picture of a beloved tortoise can ever rightly be called "bad."


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 22, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maybe I should practice taking photos and try next year. mine all suck.


Submit it anyway


----------



## dmmj (Sep 22, 2015)

You know what they say about toilets and defacation don't you?


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 22, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> Submit it anyway


I agree. I can guarantee that the picture will be cute. After all, it will be of a tortoise or turtle.


----------



## tortadise (Sep 23, 2015)

Finally Submitted mine.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 24, 2015)

I had a dream last night that it was already October and that the voting was beginning and that I was getting to see all the submissions. I was very excited.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2015)

*ONLY SIX MORE DAYS TO SUBMIT YOUR PHOTOS!!!*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

Aunt Caffy said:


> I had a dream last night that it was already October and that the voting was beginning and that I was getting to see all the submissions. I was very excited.


I had a dream once that I was a sausage roll.
Anyway, I still can't decide on a photo.
Better get wifey to choose.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2015)

Question. A dumb one.
I think I submitted a photo of Queen Bertha....
Is there any confirmation that it was received or that the photo was the correct size, etc.?


----------



## jaizei (Sep 24, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Question. A dumb one.
> I think I submitted a photo of Queen Bertha....
> Is there any confirmation that it was received or that the photo was the correct size, etc.?



A thread containing all submitted pictures will be made after the deadline passes Everyone who submitted a picture needs to make sure theirs is included in that thread.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 25, 2015)

jaizei said:


> A thread containing all submitted pictures will be made after the deadline passes Everyone who submitted a picture needs to make sure theirs is included in that thread.


Thank you.


----------



## TardisTortoise (Sep 26, 2015)

I think I might have submitted an email without the picture attatched. Will submitting it again disqualify us?


----------



## jaizei (Sep 26, 2015)

TardisTortoise said:


> I think I might have submitted an email without the picture attatched. Will submitting it again disqualify us?



If it's the same picture, there's no reason it should.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't think resubmitting the same picture will disqualify you especially if you're not sure if you sent it before just. attach a notethere to say this is the resubmissioncuz I'm not sure so we know


----------



## msbowers (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm sad about the date, I just found this group, I'll have to watch for it next year.


----------



## Tort Love (Sep 29, 2015)

I really want to do this but I have no clue on these megapixels computer oh help me


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 29, 2015)

Tort Love said:


> I really want to do this but I have no clue on these megapixels computer oh help me


Take as big of a picture as you can and send it in. I didn't know what the megapixels on my picture were until I opened it in a paint program and selected the "resize" option. That was the only way I could think of to know for sure what size it was. It ended up being significantly larger than it had to be, so I didn't have to put Rowan through anymore photo sessions. By the way, I used an iPhone 6, and the default picture size was okay.


----------



## Tort Love (Sep 29, 2015)

Aunt Caffy said:


> Take as big of a picture as you can and send it in. I didn't know what the megapixels on my picture were until I opened it in a paint program and selected the "resize" option. That was the only way I could think of to know for sure what size it was. It ended up being significantly larger than it had to be, so I didn't have to put Rowan through anymore photo sessions. By the way, I used an iPhone 6, and the default picture size was okay.


Ok well on my I phone it will say small med or org size


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 29, 2015)

Select "org"inal size and submit it. That will probably be big enough. If it isn't, Josh will let you know.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Sep 29, 2015)

Tort Love said:


> Ok well on my I phone it will say small med or org size


Do "original" or "org" size. That'll be the biggest one.


----------



## Tort Love (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you everybody for all your help


----------



## pepsiandjac (Sep 30, 2015)

Just sent my photo ,well i sent it somewhere,not very good at emails


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 30, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> Just sent my photo ,well i sent it somewhere,not very good at emails


Crikey!!!!
Well done, just in time!!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 30, 2015)

Can't wait to see the entries


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 30, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> Can't wait to see the entries


Me, neither!!!!


----------



## Tort Love (Sep 30, 2015)

Me to  Hope I did it right


----------



## pepsiandjac (Sep 30, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Crikey!!!!
> Well done, just in time!!!


I'd worked the time out wrong,I thought i had another 3 hours lol.I would have been gutted.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2015)

everybody's excited to see the entries right? I guess now's the time to tell you guys you can't see them.  just kidding I don't want a riot on my hands


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 30, 2015)

I submitted...Just made it in time, too


----------



## AZtortMom (Sep 30, 2015)

dmmj said:


> everybody's excited to see the entries right? I guess now's the time to tell you guys you can't see them.  just kidding I don't want a riot on my hands


Smart man


----------



## Tort Love (Sep 30, 2015)

dmmj said:


> everybody's excited to see the entries right? I guess now's the time to tell you guys you can't see them.  just kidding I don't want a riot on my hands


I got so excited when I saw this lol


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 30, 2015)

There are always some really good photos submitted. I can't wait to see them. 

This time, I didn't take any specific pictures. I actually forgot about the contest and then when I saw it was the last day, I just sent in a photo that was already on my phone. I figured, better to submit something than nothing LOL


----------



## Foursteels (Oct 1, 2015)

So the calendar contest photos are out and mine doesn't appear there. I sent it in right in the beginning of the contest. This is why acknowledgement emails should have been sent out to insure the image was recieved. If I didn't receive an acknowledgement I could have resent the photo.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 1, 2015)

They're out?
I also suspect that mine was incorrectly sent.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 1, 2015)

Foursteels said:


> So the calendar contest photos are out and mine doesn't appear there. I sent it in right in the beginning of the contest. This is why acknowledgement emails should have been sent out to insure the image was recieved. If I didn't receive an acknowledgement I could have resent the photo.


Out ?
Where are they ?
You have 5 days to get yours sorted and entered, ask a moderator or Josh. 
good luck.


----------



## Foursteels (Oct 1, 2015)

Unless I was looking at a post that someone made a comment on from last year. That's totally possible too because it's still difficult for me to manuever around this site. I could be wrong, mine probably wouldn't win anyway.lol


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 1, 2015)

Foursteels said:


> Unless I was looking at a post that someone made a comment on from last year. That's totally possible too because it's still difficult for me to manuever around this site. I could be wrong, mine probably wouldn't win anyway.lol


I can't find it yet and neither can Ed (Zeropilot).
It's not about winning, it really is about taking part. 
Tidgy won't win, but she'll be in the montage, at least, and that's great!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 1, 2015)

I didn't see it, either. And likewise, I didn't submit any winner. I am however curious if I entered a photo at all......
I'd like to see her posted here in her new and healthy form.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 1, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I didn't see it, either. And likewise, I didn't submit any winner. I am however curious if I entered a photo at all......
> I'd like to see her posted here in her new and healthy form.


Yup, where are they TFO ????
Sorry, I'm all excited and impatient. .........


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2015)

Foursteels said:


> So the calendar contest photos are out and mine doesn't appear there. I sent it in right in the beginning of the contest. This is why acknowledgement emails should have been sent out to insure the image was recieved. If I didn't receive an acknowledgement I could have resent the photo.



@Josh has not put up the thread showing the entries yet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks! Miss Yvonne.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 1, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> @Josh has not put up the thread showing the entries yet.


Whew! 
Thanks Yvonne!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2015)

I've reminded him that we're all anxiously waiting, but we'll have to wait for him to get off work, then compile them all onto a thread. It all takes time.

@Josh


----------



## dmmj (Oct 1, 2015)

patience grasshopper


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 2, 2015)

Too late? I don't know how to make it bigger....


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 2, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Photos will be displayed on October 1, 2015 until the 5th of October for you to be sure your entry is showing. Participants use this time to ensure their photo is a valid entry in the contest. *Voting will run for one week, from Tuesday, October 6 through Tuesday October 13th.*


Will these dates change since the pics weren't posted on the 1st?


----------



## Tort Love (Oct 2, 2015)

Where do you find the pic


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2015)

Odin's Gma said:


> Will these dates change since the pics weren't posted on the 1st?



No. Really, a couple of days is all anyone should need to know if they see their picture or not.


----------



## Odin's Gma (Oct 2, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> No. Really, a couple of days is all anyone should need to know if they see their picture or not.


 I will be out of town for the next couple of days with no internet access, hopefully I will be back in time to see.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 20, 2015)

Dessy said:


> Darned i joined august 11th


Too bad.


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 20, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks  they are my loves


Adorable!


----------



## DeanS (Nov 8, 2015)

So...what's the story? Do I just contact Tyler myself about the certificate? Or is there something more ceremonial? Just curious!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 8, 2015)

DeanS said:


> So...what's the story? Do I just contact Tyler myself about the certificate? Or is there something more ceremonial? Just curious!



Last year I just put my order in with Tyler and he took care of the rest. Congrats!


----------



## DeanS (Nov 8, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> Last year I just put my order in with Tyler and he took care of the rest. Congrats!


Thanks Maggie! Hope you are well...I know you miss KR like mad!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Josh will let you know. But I'm his official nagger, so I'll send him an email.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 9, 2015)

So Helpful......
Really!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 9, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> So Helpful......
> Really!


watch out Yvonne sounds like sarcasm to me.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm liking the 2016 calendar quite a lot already!  It's nice have a cute tortoise smile on my cubicle wall at work. 

Hubby and I were thinking it'd be nice to see -- maybe on next year's calendar -- the tortoises' names, species, the photographers' usernames, and maybe even the location. We definitely couldn't say for sure what all of the species were (which is fun to try to figure out, don't get me wrong) but we thought it would be a nice nod to the contest winners. 

Personally, I enjoy seeing the previous and next month (in yellow below) on my calendar so I vote for that if calendar feedback is ever needed.  Rest assured, no complaints here; I love my adorable calendar!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2016)

I would like species or keeper identities too, but it was determined to be too much work. We'll take it under advisement for next year, though.


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 8, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I would like species or keeper identities too, but it was determined to be too much work. We'll take it under advisement for next year, though.


Thanks!  I just love the photos!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 8, 2016)

I agree about the information. I also would have liked it. And expected to see it.
Have past calendars included this?
It's my first.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2016)

No, we've never identified the tortoises in the past.


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Jun 26, 2016)

Does it have to be a picture of my turtle? I took a picture and I think its a great picture and would like to submit it, but it is a picture of a wild turtle and not my own turtle. Can I submit this to the contest?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 27, 2016)

Jenny & Tort said:


> Does it have to be a picture of my turtle? I took a picture and I think its a great picture and would like to submit it, but it is a picture of a wild turtle and not my own turtle. Can I submit this to the contest?


The contest ended several months ago.
However, there will likely be a 2017 contest.....


----------

